# Iphone 4s für 24,95 monatlich?



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2011)

*Iphone 4s für 24,95 monatlich?*

Ich bin hierauf gestoßen: Online kaufen | Apple iphone 4S 16GB weiss | jetzt bestellen bei Cosse

Wie geht sowas?

Normalerweise zahlt man ja sehr viel mehr?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Iphone 4s für 24,95 monatlch?*

Für 25€ im Monat gibt es das auch bei uns, musst nur schauen, ob dir der Vertrag passt.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Iphone 4s für 24,95 monatlch?*

Passen wird der Vertrag nicht so.
Im Forum (da wo ich das Angebot gefunden habe) gibt es einen ganzen Haufen an Angeboten.

Wobei ich nicht mal weiß ob ich das 4S überhaupt brauche, Andwendungen:
1) Musik hören (erspart einem der MP3-Player)
2) Mal was mit spielen
3) Als Ersatz für eine einfache Kamera

Telefonieren und SMS machen ich nur wenig.


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Iphone 4s für 24,95 monatlich?*

Du zahlst doch bei dem Vertrag für alle Verbindungen (Minuten, SMS, usw.) stolze Gebühren. Selbst bei geringer monatlicher Nutzung sind schnell horrende Rechnungen fällig. 0,29 Cent die Minute  Und auch Daten sind schnell mal übertragen mit einem iPhone, sonst sind viele Apps absolut überflüssig.


----------



## GreatDay (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Iphone 4s für 24,95 monatlich?*

Also ich habe das iPhone 4S und ich kann mir nicht anderes vorstellen.

- Musik hören kannst du mit fast allen Handys, wenn du oft über die Boxen Musik hören willst dann ist das iPhone nicht das richtige für dich
- Beim Gaming ist das Gerät echt TOP eventuell könntest du aber auch auf ein HTC setzen, da sind die meisten App's kostenlos und das Gerät wäre günstiger
- Für ein paar Schnappschüsse ist die Kamera gut, eine richtige Kamera ersetzt das Handy dennnoch nicht

Ich kann das Handy aufjedenfall empfehlen, wobei du bestimmt insgesamt mehr bezahlst mit 600€ + zusätzlichen Vertrag
Ich bezahle 59,99€ im Monat und decke damit alles ab und eine Internet ist Pflicht das weißt du ja, oder^^


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Iphone 4s für 24,95 monatlich?*

@Klutten
Damit hast du recht.

Mir geht es hier mehr um die Theorie.

Hier gibt es noch ein Haufen anderer Angebote:Werbeforum Telekommunikation - Telefon-Treff


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Iphone 4s für 24,95 monatlich?*

In der Theorie ist das schön und gut, aber wieviele Minuten telefonierst Du denn normalerweise im Monat? Selbst wenn es nur 20 sind: zB Prepaid bei congstar mit D1-netz kostet pro Minute 9 Cent, dann haste keine 2€ im Monat an laufenden kosten, und die Interneflat kostet 10€, also zusammen 12€ im Monat. Das sind dann über 24 Monate ca 290€. Bei dem iphone-Vertrag aber sind es schon 600€ OHNE dass Du damit auch nur eine Minute telefoniert hast (mal abgesehen von der Wochenend-Flat). Mit ebenfalls 20 Min pro Monat sind es wieder 7-8€ mehr im Monat und dann schon 740€ nach 24 Monaten. Also zahlst Du nur wegen des iphones 450€ drauf, und für jede zusätzliche Minute oder SMS pro Monat nochmal 20 Cent mehr als zB bei congsta. So ein Vertag ist eben nix anderes als ein Ratenkauf des Handys mit einigen Freiminuten oder ner Internetflat mit dabei...

Hol dir lieber ein günstiges MP3-Handy, für 150€ gibt es da schon richtig gute, und wenn es sein "muss" kannst Du ja auch ein Smartphone holen für 150-250€. Dann haste immer noch 200-300€ gespart im Vergleich zu dem iphone-Vertrag und kannst sogar eine tragbare Konsole dazukaufen, falls das Handy selbst keine guten Spiele bietet und Deinen Spieldrang nicht kontrollieren kannst  

ODER such einen Vertrag, der wirklich ZIEMLICH genau die Minuten und SMS abdeckt, was Du so pro Monat nutzt. Dann KANN es im Vergleich zum selber kaufen + Prepaid auch mal etwas günstiger werden, wird aber pro Monat dann mehr als 25€ kosten. Denn zu verschenken hat niemand was...


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Iphone 4s für 24,95 monatlch?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Passen wird der Vertrag nicht so.
> Im Forum (da wo ich das Angebot gefunden habe) gibt es einen ganzen Haufen an Angeboten.
> 
> Wobei ich nicht mal weiß ob ich das 4S überhaupt brauche, Andwendungen:
> ...


Kannst ja mal bei deiner jetzigen Rechnungen schauen, wie viel du telefonierst und SMS schreibst, dann kannst du dir ja ungefähr ausrechnen, wie viel du wirklich zahlen wirst.

Edit:
@Herbboy 
Du hast ja recht, nur muss man bei einem DS, oder einer PSP auch noch ca. 10-40€ pro Game rechnen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Passen wird der Vertrag nicht so.
> Im Forum (da wo ich das Angebot gefunden habe) gibt es einen ganzen Haufen an Angeboten.
> 
> Wobei ich nicht mal weiß ob ich das 4S überhaupt brauche, Andwendungen:
> ...



Bei dem Anwendungsbereich erscheint mir das 4s ein wenig "oversized" zu sein. Da würde auch locker noch das 4er oder ein Android reichen.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Iphone 4s für 24,95 monatlich?*

@Sperrfeuer
Die Dual-core Andriod sind mir alle zu groß (außer das Atrix, hatte ich aber noch nicht in der Hand, das Meizu MX wäre cuh auf meiner Liste (kommt aber erst noch und ich weiß nicht wann es kommt.).
Single-core würde ich mir nicht unbednigt kaufen (bei Andriod).

Nur deswegen komme ich überhaupt aufs Ihpone.

Alternativen Liste:
Win 7. HTC Radar
Andriods: Atrix, (Meizu MX) (die Single-cores kosten kaum weniger oder haben kaum Commuinty d.h man ist auf den Hersteller angeweisen da keine Custom-roms kommen.


----------



## Scroll (14. Dezember 2011)

öhm, das die singlecores keine community haben kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. als beispiel das sgs1, das hat ne riesen community und du hast auch viele custom roms zur auswahl OBWOHL es NUR singlecore hat, oder beim sgs+ genauso.

kann da aber bloss von samsung sprechen, bei den anderen keine ahnung.

mfg


----------

